# a red litter



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Everybody's posting about their reds lately, so I want to join in.

This is a red litter that's growing up. I'm probably going to keep all of these because I need standard reds.

(Sorry if you've added me to facebook or belong to other forums where you've also seen these...)





































Cute, huh?

And here is their mom, sister, grandmother, niece, aunt, and cousin:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

They are SO freaking cute! After all the dismay with my Red lately your pics have boosted my desire to breed Reds because your babies are just SOOOO darn adorable!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Gah! I want one. So cute!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :mrgreen: xx


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

Jack Garcia said:


> And here is their mom, sister, grandmother, niece, aunt, and cousin:


 :lol:


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorge x


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Jack Garcia said:


> Cute, huh?


Yep, they sure are.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> And here is their mom, sister, grandmother, niece, aunt, and cousin:


My brain hurts.

LOL!


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> > And here is their mom, sister, grandmother, niece, aunt, and cousin:
> 
> 
> My brain hurts.
> ...


Exactly XD

They're so cute, especially the second last picture.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen a red mouse in real life, but now I just want one. Those are beautiful!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They are so beautiful. I really wish I knew of a breeder in the Bay Area that breed reds.. Id love a little female as a pet


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I also have my first red babies in a nest rigth now, a boy and a girl  The other babies are dove and fawn..


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

i was surprised to find a litter of three in my red female's cage when i got home this week. i'd thought there was a chance she was starting to show pregnant when i left, but i thought, if so, that she was much earlier term. despite the evidence from some of the other recent import red litters, i just wasn't thinking of such a small litter.

at any rate, it appears that they should turn out to be two sables and a black tan. i'll see if i can get photos once they get a little fur.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's good news indeed!  I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------

